# Astral Projection!



## sudo (Nov 1, 2017)

What are your opinions on it, and have you ever been able to astral project?

I've come close, but something keeps holding me on the fence. More practice maybe. 

Photo credit: Alex Grey


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 2, 2017)

While interesting to ponder, I don't think you'll get a ton of conversation on these sort of topics out of this site. This is primarily BL Freemasonry and Masonic appendant bodies. We will touch on 'fringe Masonry' as well sometimes. Maybe we can start a new section that has this sort of conversations.


----------



## sudo (Nov 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> While interesting to ponder, I don't think you'll get a ton of conversation on these sort of topics out of this site. This is primarily BL Freemasonry and Masonic appendant bodies. We will touch on 'fringe Masonry' as well sometimes. Maybe we can start a new section that has this sort of conversations.



Not a bad idea.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 5, 2017)

Very interesting topic to ponder. By the way....beautiful picture.


----------



## Center (Nov 7, 2017)

As James the Just said. I guess what keep you on the fence is that you are afraid. And i think that one should do.  I would warmly suggest you to not try.  Usually people that did this went through a really long preparation. Most of  the ancient mystery schools prepared adepts to visit the world you mention. At my advise are experiences you should be prepared. Is like to go to the fire, if one does not have anti fire clothing risks seriously to get burned. Literally. Of course just an advice.  I recommend to read steiner on these topics


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 8, 2017)

Not a lot of Masons are interested in mystical topics such as astral projection.  While that is included in the topics that can be studied it is definitely not in the topics that must be studied.  As topics go it is both optional and unpopular.  If you're here for topics like this you are looking in the wrong groups.

As one of those interested in the mystical, astral projection is an attempt to move the consciousness to a location other than the body.  As our senses are based in the body this brings in the question of how we can experience events that would not be available to the senses of the body.

As one of those steeped in science, astral projection seems to be a feeling of detachment.  No one reporting astral projection ever reports events in other rooms that could not be observed by the body, yet it often feels like that happened.

Whatever astral projection is, it seems to happen.  People having near death experiences tend to report looking at their body from the outside.  They report details of conversations that happened while their brains were flat lined.  But they also never report on events in other rooms.


----------



## coachn (Nov 8, 2017)

Astral?  Skid marks?


----------



## David612 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can someone advise which appendant bodies are involved with this sort of thing?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 8, 2017)

coachn said:


> Astral? Skid marks?


Lol!


David612 said:


> Can someone advise which appendant bodies are involved with this sort of thing?


None of the ones that I am aware of.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 9, 2017)

David612 said:


> Can someone advise which appendant bodies are involved with this sort of thing?



None.

Some groups became interested and spun out of Masonry to go their own way.  Golden Dawn and OTO for example.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 9, 2017)

It is definitely something that would be a personal research project.


----------



## David612 (Nov 9, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> None.
> 
> Some groups became interested and spun out of Masonry to go their own way.  Golden Dawn and OTO for example.


I just thought it interesting that people argue the authenticity of of PHO or other similar organisations and then we have this sort of discussion


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 9, 2017)

Most Freemasons will argue regularity and recognition till they’re blue in the face. The number who pursue subjects like this are fewer but no less fervent.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 9, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Most Freemasons will argue regularity and recognition till they’re blue in the face. The number who pursue subjects like this are fewer but no less fervent.


But I look good in blue.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> But I look good in blue.


***snicker snicker***


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 10, 2017)

David612 said:


> I just thought it interesting that people argue the authenticity of of PHO or other similar organisations and then we have this sort of discussion



PHO argues they are within regular Masonry.  Golden Dawn acknowledges they left the topics of Masonry.  It's not a pair of topics similar enough to be called apples and oranges.


----------



## David612 (Nov 10, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> PHO argues they are within regular Masonry.  Golden Dawn acknowledges they left the topics of Masonry.  It's not a pair of topics similar enough to be called apples and oranges.


And yet we are on a freemason forum discussing astral projection, Granted my experience is limited to the blue lodge but that I’d say astral projection is a bit more irregular..


----------



## coachn (Nov 10, 2017)

David612 said:


> And yet we are on a freemason forum discussing astral projection, Granted my experience is limited to the blue lodge but that I’d say astral projection is a bit more irregular..


More like discussion "discussing astral projection".


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 10, 2017)

My Mother Lodge has a club (open to the public) that meets on Saturday mornings that discusses anything that is brought up; astral projection, pyramids, conspiracies, joining the lodge, traffic to Albuquerque, you name it. Asking questions and seeking answers are considered Masonic pursuits there.
I never saw anything “irregular” about it. Still don’t.


----------



## David612 (Nov 10, 2017)

Fair enough, to each their own.


----------



## David612 (Nov 10, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Astral projection has been mainstream for a long time.  As I recall about 30 years ago Playboy had an article on astral projection for better sex.


Sort of an analogue click bait?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 10, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Playboy had an article on astral projection for better sex.


Gee.....wish I had read this back then while I was still young!


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 13, 2017)

You're projecting - Amateur psychology.

Space cadet - What people call you when you have ADHD.

Added together, astral projection.


----------



## coachn (Nov 13, 2017)

JustJames said:
			
		

> Astral projection has been mainstream for a long time.


Mainstream what?


			
				JustJames said:
			
		

> As I recall about 30 years ago Playboy had an article on astral projection for better sex.


Explains a lot...


----------



## Center (Nov 15, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> Astral projection has been mainstream for a long time.  As I recall about 30 years ago Playboy had an article on astral projection for better sex.


What regret to discover I wasted years of my life trough the regular indian  path of the kamasutra-reading to form my most banal prophane skills.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Nov 28, 2017)

Omg this is intriguing, I've oft wondered similar topics. I read a story awhile back called the monkey king. Slightly off and on topic. It's about this man, a prince, who endeavored to sit still under a tree for 40 days. While sitting their he was met by the monkey king sounds ridiculous I know. But while with the monkey king he fought off demons for 40 days. Now mind you this man was the progenitor of the novel 8 fold path, one of which is to be honest; right speech; so maybe he did in fact see these things real or not, I suspect something similar to ayahuasca


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 29, 2017)

Bird_n_hand said:


> Omg this is intriguing, I've oft wondered similar topics. I read a story awhile back called the monkey king. Slightly off and on topic. It's about this man, a prince, who endeavored to sit still under a tree for 40 days. While sitting their he was met by the monkey king sounds ridiculous I know. But while with the monkey king he fought off demons for 40 days. Now mind you this man was the progenitor of the novel 8 fold path, one of which is to be honest; right speech; so maybe he did in fact see these things real or not, I suspect something similar to ayahuasca



Also known from the Ramanyamana, the monkey king is one of many points of overlap between Hindu and Buddhism.  The stories clearly have plenty of symbolic meaning, but being a westerner interferes with my ability to get those meanings.  Strange as I usually find plenty of symbolic meanings in stories.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Nov 29, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Also known from the Ramanyamana, the monkey king is one of many points of overlap between Hindu and Buddhism.  The stories clearly have plenty of symbolic meaning, but being a westerner interferes with my ability to get those meanings.  Strange as I usually find plenty of symbolic meanings in stories.


I May be mistaken but I believe before Buddha went on his quest for enloghtment was a Hindu. And as far as you being a westerners. Nothing wrong with that. I like stories of Billy the kid and doc Holliday XD


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bird_n_hand said:


> I like stories of Billy the kid and doc Holliday


Lol....so do I.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 30, 2017)

Bird_n_hand said:


> I May be mistaken but I believe before Buddha went on his quest for enloghtment was a Hindu. And as far as you being a westerners. Nothing wrong with that. I like stories of Billy the kid and doc Holliday XD


Aren't you also American?  Dfreybur meant "westerner" as in from the western world, ie NOT ASIA......not that he was a cowboy.....lol

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Nov 30, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Aren't you also American?  Dfreybur meant "westerner" as in from the western world, ie NOT ASIA......not that he was a cowboy.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


I'm Asian American, and I made a joke XD lmbo


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 30, 2017)

I got the joke.  Even better, I had a mental picture of the Monkey King in one of those old black and white cowboy movies.  The Monkey King with his six shooters in a High Noon stand off with someone on a wagon painted to look like a chariot.  My image keeps changing focus into a samurai movie, though.

Movies mixing traditions the way movies tend to do.  My imagination must be run by Disney!


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Nov 30, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> I got the joke.  Even better, I had a mental picture of the Monkey King in one of those old black and white cowboy movies.  The Monkey King with his six shooters in a High Noon stand off with someone on a wagon painted to look like a chariot.  My image keeps changing focus into a samurai movie, though.
> 
> Movies mixing traditions the way movies tend to do.  My imagination must be run by Disney!


That's so funny! I imagine the monkey looks like a coyote with a cowboy hat, spurs and a six shooter. But he can't seem to hit the road runner lolol maybe cause coyotes don't have thumbs XD


----------



## Center (Dec 21, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> >I suspect something similar to ayahuasca
> 
> As you may recall, Gautama the Buddha was enlightened under a Bodhi tree (ficus religiosa).   The tree is called "religious fig" because so many people have spiritual visions while sitting under such trees.


Really good, the ficus is one of the most beautiful symbols, I think in the rite of the Egyptian primitive rite Memphis Misraim is mentioned, in relationship with the well known for most of us Acacia.

Also in the bible apart the Indian tradition depict ficus threes


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Dec 21, 2017)

Center said:


> Really good, the ficus is one of the most beautiful symbols, I think in the rite of the Egyptian primitive rite Memphis Misraim is mentioned, in relationship with the well known for most of us Acacia.
> 
> Also in the bible apart the Indian tradition depict ficus threes


Now this is enlightening, I've been looking all morning to find if the bodhi tree hasany trytamines in it and I could only find unverified info about it.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 21, 2017)

Ficus, especially bodhi, grow new trees from shoots in their roots.  A central trunk grows from a seed.  If the tree flourishes it spreads out its roots and they sprout to form new trees.  This means the groves are roughly circular.  The new tree being born from the old tree without a seed is symbolic of rebirth.  The circle shape of the grove is also symbolic of rebirth.

In America, aspen forests grow this way.  But as they grow in the mountains they are too remote for religious symbolism to have formed around them.

Oak groves are also roughly circular.  Squirrels bury acorns to store them, but they don't have enough memory to know where they all are.  Squirrels bury the acorns a short distance from the parent tree.  So oaks grow in groves that are circular.  This reminded ancients of tribal family relationships among the trees and the trunks of the trees reminded ancients of the pillars of temples.

Acacia, like ficus, seems to be good at sprouting from roots.

Not sure how I got here from astral projection.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Dec 21, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Ficus, especially bodhi, grow new trees from shoots in their roots.  A central trunk grows from a seed.  If the tree flourishes it spreads out its roots and they sprout to form new trees.  This means the groves are roughly circular.  The new tree being born from the old tree without a seed is symbolic of rebirth.  The circle shape of the grove is also symbolic of rebirth.
> 
> In America, aspen forests grow this way.  But as they grow in the mountains they are too remote for religious symbolism to have formed around them.
> 
> ...


Attraction brought you here lol good 411 too and something I never knew. The symbology is beautiful, the family is the tree of life. Of which I'm only a small part of. Growing from the roots of my elders.
And lol at the squirrels


----------



## coachn (Aug 15, 2022)

Bro CN said:


> Golden Dawn


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2022)

Bro CN said:


> Golden Dawn


Golden Dawn is NOT an Appendant Body of Freemasonry.  You resurrected a 5 year old dead thread on a topic not even relevant to this forum to give incorrect information.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 15, 2022)

Winter said:


> Golden Dawn is NOT an Appendant Body of Freemasonry.  You resurrected a 5 year old dead thread on a topic not even relevant to this forum to give incorrect information.


It'd be cool if it was haha.


----------



## Winter (Aug 16, 2022)

Bro CN said:


> None of the appendant bodies of Freemasonry to my knowledge offer astral projection. However, a Masonic-like institution formed by Freemasons does offer astral projection. Travelling brethren should at least have the option of exploring such concepts in a Masonic-like setup. The institution in question was established by Master Masons in good standing so I see no reason why this option should not be presented to the inquisitive brethren.


It is clear from your other post that these topics are of great interest to you and that's fine.  Discuss away.  But the Golden Dawn is not an Appendant Body or associated with Freemasonry in any way.  The fact that the founders were Masons and use Masonic style workings does not make our organizations connected in any way.


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 16, 2022)

That is a different issue. You replied to a post asking for an appendant body. Golden Dawn is not an appendant body. You know that.  


Bro CN said:


> None of the appendant bodies of Freemasonry to my knowledge offer astral projection. However, a Masonic-like institution formed by Freemasons does offer astral projection. Travelling brethren should at least have the option of exploring such concepts in a Masonic-like setup. The institution in question was established by Master Masons in good standing so I see no reason why this option should not be presented to the inquisitive brethren.


----------



## Winter (Aug 17, 2022)

Bro CN said:


> I replied to a post about Astral Projection. The fact that none of the appendant bodies practice it should not stop us from exploring other Masonic-like institutions that do so.


As Brother Glen said, That is a different issue. You replied to a post asking for an appendant body. Golden Dawn is not an appendant body. You gave factually incorrect information and when corrected you're claiming you are just saying it should be discussed.


----------



## Winter (Aug 17, 2022)

Bro CN said:


> This thread, and not particularly the post asking for appendant bodies that practice astral projection, is about Astral Projection, in relation to Freemasonry.


You absolutely will not admit that you posted factually incorrect information and were called on it, will you?


----------



## Winter (Aug 17, 2022)

don't think Freemasonry has anything to do with Astral Projection. If people want to study it there are better organizations that focus on things like that.  Trying to shoehorn it in to Freemaosnry just doesn't work in my opinion.


----------



## coachn (Aug 17, 2022)

Winter said:


> ... factually incorrect information ...


Your spell checker did not pick up on and inform you as to how to spell out "lie".


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 17, 2022)

coachn said:


> Your spell checker did not pick up on and inform you as to how to spell out "lie".


I’m willing to believe the initial comment was a mis-statement. It is the subsequent responses that lack candor.


----------



## coachn (Aug 17, 2022)

Glen Cook said:


> I’m willing to believe the initial comment was a mis-statement. It is the subsequent responses that lack candor.


or ownership...


----------

